# boot camp, FAT32 vs. NTFS



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

From an online post;


> I just wanted to point out that FAT32 does not mean a volume limit of 32 GB. The limit is an artificial one imposed by the 'format' function in Windows 2000 and XP, but it is not a limitation of FAT32, which theoretically supports volumes up to 2 terabytes in size (the real-life limit is approximately 120 GB using 'format' from Windows 95 OSR2, 98, ME, or NT).
> 
> The "32" in FAT32 means 32-bit addressing. There's a great write-up on Wikipedia at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT32


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Individual file sizes still can't surpass 4 GiB, so if you're dealing with video files or ripping DVDs into one file you may want to not use the FAT32 as the drive for storing that information. The bonus is that FAT32 is readable and writeable from OS X while NTFS is read only.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> NTFS is read only.


something to be accutely aware of


----------

